# Any experience with Salomon Patriot Bindings?



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

A bit of followup to a thread I started over in the boarding section...I am a beginner boarder with a couple lessons under my belt looking to get a setup for this season. I'm 5'7, 142lbs, boot size 9. I'm currently looking at getting the following:

2010 Rome Crail 156
2011 Northwave Freedom size 9
2011 Salomon Patriot (med)

The Patriot is the only part of the setup I'm having a hard time finding reviews/info on, apart from a short blurb on the good ride saying that it lacks padding on the base, and is quite flexible. Is this a problem as a beginner? Should I be looking at other bindings? I tried them on in store and they seemed fine, but opinions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Guessing these are either not popular (strange because a lot of our Candain retailers stock/recommend em). More realistically I'm guessing that maybe these are just not worth it at this price point. For what it's worth, the bindings will cost me $140 + tax. I tried on the burton freestyles and the Ride EX, but these felt better. 

If anyone has any other suggestions for bindings I could look into at apprx this price, I'd be very grateful. 

Cheers


----------



## Nito (Oct 16, 2007)

Solitaire said:


> Guessing these are either not popular (strange because a lot of our Candain retailers stock/recommend em). More realistically I'm guessing that maybe these are just not worth it at this price point. For what it's worth, the bindings will cost me $140 + tax. I tried on the burton freestyles and the Ride EX, but these felt better.
> 
> If anyone has any other suggestions for bindings I could look into at apprx this price, I'd be very grateful.
> 
> Cheers


I did a Google search and only found them in stock at mass market retail stores. Generally, snowboarding gear (board, binding and boots) found in mass market stores, such as Sports Authority will be entry level budget items. This is not to suggest cheap, but I doubt if you will find any reviews. I even checked Amazon, they are listed but I did not find any reviews.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## Solitaire (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Nito - yes that does help. You're right, they might not be bad, but the lack of reviews has me weary. 

I swung around another few shops today, and found a pair of 2010 Rome Arsenals (small/medium)that I can probably haggle down to the same price. These bindings seem to be acceptable at the beginner level...any thoughts on these? They appear to be a bit stiffer than normal and I'm not sure if that means they should be combined with a softer boot, or if I should use a harder boot (I can basically get either the Northwave freedoms or legends for +/- $10 so I'm not fussed)


----------



## rainboarding (Oct 18, 2010)

Solitaire said:


> Thanks Nito - yes that does help. You're right, they might not be bad, but the lack of reviews has me weary.
> 
> I swung around another few shops today, and found a pair of 2010 Rome Arsenals (small/medium)that I can probably haggle down to the same price. These bindings seem to be acceptable at the beginner level...any thoughts on these? They appear to be a bit stiffer than normal and I'm not sure if that means they should be combined with a softer boot, or if I should use a harder boot (I can basically get either the Northwave freedoms or legends for +/- $10 so I'm not fussed)


'tis a pretty stiff binding meant for hard charging. Aka not beginner-friendly at all.


----------

